# Survivor 20: Heroes VS Villains



## ZimD (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone else catch the season premier of this two nights ago? I did and I thought it was fantastic. VILLAINS TRIBE FTW

Who are you rooting for to win? I know the final 5 but I'm not posting it since I know some people HATE spoilers. PM me if you want to know it.

Regardless of the people who I know are in the F3, the people I want to win are Russell Hantz and Sandra. I loved each one in their respective seasons and loved them both in the first episode. I also hope Tyson makes it far. He's definitely a "love him or hate him" guy, and I definitely love him.


----------

